# eye bloating/swelling?



## ricyoon (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 4 rbp that i just transferred over to a new tank.
When I came back from work, i found that 3 of them have white bloating or swelling on the upper part of the eye.

Can anyone tell me what the cause of this symptom is?

Thank You

Rick


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

ricyoon said:


> I have 4 rbp that i just transferred over to a new tank.
> When I came back from work, i found that 3 of them have white bloating or swelling on the upper part of the eye.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the cause of this symptom is?
> ...


do you have a pic?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Is the tank you moved them to completely cycled? If it is not cycled it could be ammonia burn which is a bad thing. If it is cycled what are your water parameters?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sound like your piranha are stress, or ammonia burn by bad water....Increase your water change time, do about 20-40% of water change every 3 days with adding aquarium salt that would help it...repeat it for about couple of weeks the white cloudy eyes should go away. It also sound like your new tank are not fully complete cycle.


----------



## ricyoon (Feb 24, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> Is the tank you moved them to completely cycled? If it is not cycled it could be ammonia burn which is a bad thing. If it is cycled what are your water parameters?


not completely cycled for sure, but i had no choice because i had to change tanks.

What can i do to get rid of the bloating?


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

dropsy???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Old dead thread.


----------

